# Sqlplus Alle Tabellennamen



## tobiastt (30. Mai 2005)

Hallo

ich möchte mit SQLPLUS alle Tabellennamen bekommen? Wie gehts das SELECT ... FROM ....?

Danke 

Gruß TObi


----------



## Exceptionfault (30. Mai 2005)

Es kommt darauf an was du mit "allen" meinst. Alle in der Datenbank, alle Tabellen des Benutzers, oder alle Tabellen auf die der Benutzer Zugriff hat.


```
SELECT TABLE_NAME FROM DBA_TABLES;  
SELECT TABLE_NAME FROM USER_TABLES;
SELECT TABLE_NAME FROM ALL_TABLES;
```

USER_TABLES kann man auch mit "TABS" abkürzen. DBA_TABLES kannst du natürlich nur mit DBA Rechten abfragen, aber vorsicht, da sind auch die ganzen SYS Tabellen mit dabei.


----------



## Frankdfe (31. Mai 2005)

Kann man denn auch "alle" Systemtabellen anzeigen lassen ? 

Die (Oracle-)Tabelle _DBA_CONSTRAINTS_ ist bspw. in den obigen Abfragen nicht enthalten.

// Edit: Ich ziehe meine Frage zurück, da DBA_CONSTRAINTS keine Tabelle, sondern ein View ist ( und in ALL_VIEWS steht)


----------



## Exceptionfault (31. Mai 2005)

Wenn es um die Tabellen und Views des Data Dictionary geht, kannst du auch die Tabelle DICT abfragen. Hier sind alle Tabellen und Views des DD mit Kommentar erklärt.


----------

